# How to preserve eggs before incubator arrival?



## Pawciorc (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi,
My 3 years old female Greek started digging a nest. I did not expect it at all and I do not have an incubator yet. Please advise how to keep the eggs (if she really lays them) before the incubator arrives.


----------



## CarolM (Jan 30, 2018)

Pawciorc said:


> Hi,
> My 3 years old female Greek started digging a nest. I did not expect it at all and I do not have an incubator yet. Please advise how to keep the eggs (if she really lays them) before the incubator arrives.


I would suggest that you leave them in the nest then until your incubator arrives. But I am also new to eggs. So hopefully one of the experts will answer soon.


----------



## Pawciorc (Jan 30, 2018)

Its winter, torts (3) stay in an anclosure. Eggs might suffer...


----------



## CarolM (Jan 30, 2018)

Pawciorc said:


> Its winter, torts (3) stay in an anclosure. Eggs might suffer...


Where exactly is she digging her nest?


----------



## CarolM (Jan 30, 2018)

Pawciorc said:


> Hi,
> My 3 years old female Greek started digging a nest. I did not expect it at all and I do not have an incubator yet. Please advise how to keep the eggs (if she really lays them) before the incubator arrives.


These are the people I know who have experience with eggs and would be able to give you better advice. @YvonneG, @Tom, @kingsley, @Sterant


----------



## Pawciorc (Jan 30, 2018)

shes digging right next to the heating lamp


----------



## CarolM (Jan 30, 2018)

Pawciorc said:


> shes digging right next to the heating lamp


Hopefully one of the above with more egg experience can come and advise.


----------



## Sterant (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi - if you don't have an incubator yet, I would put the eggs in a plastic container (like a tupperware bowl with a lid) with dry vermiculite. Cover the eggs about 50% with the vermiculite, put the top on, and leave them at around 65 degrees F. They should be fine like that for a couple weeks. Then when you get your incubator, you can set that up however you like, and transfer them into that once it stabilizes.

I don't work with greeks, so others on the forum can give you actual incubation methods if you need help there.


----------



## Pawciorc (Mar 20, 2018)

and today she laid 7 beautiful small eggs, so excited  Incubator on the way.


----------



## Cale (Mar 24, 2018)

Pawciorc said:


> and today she laid 7 beautiful small eggs, so excited  Incubator on the way.



Very cool, congrats! 
Do you have a feed store or farm supply store nearby? I have 3 within 15 mins of my house that sell “Little Giant” incubators that have done great for me.


----------



## Pawciorc (Jul 22, 2018)

Update
Eggs were not fertile, after 4 months in incubator some of them cracked and smelled realy bad, others didnt develop anything inside. I decided to dispose the eggs 2 days ago.
Yesterday when i went to feed torts i found an egg. Twice as big as the first ones. I found two more. Unfortunatelly one was heavily damaged. 
So now i have two promissing eggs in the incubator. Fingers crossed


----------

